# enregistrer une conversion skype sur mon mac



## Mr Vertigo (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je dois très prochainement interviewer quelqu'un via skype et je voudrais enregistrer cette interview sur mon Mac en fichier audio.

je sais qu'on peut le faire avec HiJack mais j'ai lu aussi qu'avec HiJack seul la voix de l'interlocuteur et pas la voix du micro.

Quelqu'un connais un autre procédé?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## skydream (9 Novembre 2005)

bien je connais gizmo qui est l'équivalent de skype en moins lourd (en mémoire vive), meilleure qualité sonore et qui permet d'enregistrer les conversations très simplement, néanmoins une voix electronique signale (en anglais) au correspondant que la conversation est enregistrée. A la fin ça lui signale aussi et tu n'as qu'a récupérer l'enregistrement sur ton bureau au format .wav . Je conseille vivement gizmo surtout à ceux qui utilisent skype parceque la qualité est bien meilleure. http://www.gizmoproject.com


----------



## Mr Vertigo (10 Novembre 2005)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> bien je connais gizmo qui est l'équivalent de skype en moins lourd (en mémoire vive), meilleure qualité sonore et qui permet d'enregistrer les conversations très simplement, néanmoins une voix electronique signale (en anglais) au correspondant que la conversation est enregistrée. A la fin ça lui signale aussi et tu n'as qu'a récupérer l'enregistrement sur ton bureau au format .wav . Je conseille vivement gizmo surtout à ceux qui utilisent skype parceque la qualité est bien meilleure. http://www.gizmoproject.com


Effectivement, j'utilise aussi Gizmo qui est effectivement excellent mais tout le monde n'a pas ce logiciel d'une part et deuxièmement Gizmo ne permet pas (à ma connaissance) de communiquer avec des gens sur des lignes de téléphone fixe.

Il est évident que je peux faire télécharger Gizmo à mon interlocuteur mais c'est plus simple d'utiliser Skype si mon interlocuteur a soit :
   Déjà ce logiciel 
   Si il n&#8217;a pas d&#8217;ordinateur ou de connexion Internet et qu&#8217;il a juste une ligne de téléphone fixe.

   D&#8217;autre part, si je veux travailler en multi tracking, Gizmo ne m&#8217;aidera pas plus&#8230;

   En tout cas merci Skydream pour cette piste.

   Si d&#8217;autres ont d&#8217;autres pistes pour travailler avec Skype, je suis preneur ;-)


----------

